# Hand warmers for keeping fish warm?



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

We're expecting freezing rain for several hours tomorrow, and I'm scrambling to come up with ways to keep my two bettas warm if we lose power. I have towels and blankets I can wrap around their tanks. I'm getting some styrofoam from work that would have been thrown out otherwise. I even have an ice chest I can put their cups in with towels if I need to.

I've been meaning to buy some heat packs, but I kept forgetting, and I get off too late in the evening to be able to go to any of the stores that might have them. I'm going into work early tomorrow to put in what hours I can in case we close early, so I won't be able to pick them up tomorrow.

So, my question is, if I'm able to run to Walmart tonight, would hand warmers, such as the ones in this link, be of any help at all? Would they heat safely without overheating my fish? Or am I better off with the styrofoam and towels if it comes down to it?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

As long as you don't put them IN the tank, it should be ok. I would also maybe think about transfering them, if possible, to a small cup type container during the outage... its easier to keep a small amount of water warm than a whole tank. Also, even without the heater, the water SHOULD keep some of its warmth for a little while, so they should be OK as long as the power isn't out for too long. 

I'm going to say your best bet would be to transfer them to a small bowl, filled with the water from the tank, and keep that bowl warm instead of the whole tank. Maybe if you have a small tupperwear container with a lid to keep them from jumping out, set it on top of the hand warmer and wrap i a towel and check the temp often.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I would keep them in the largest tanks, your display tanks. A large volume loses heat slower than small bowls. Towels, styrofoam ... any of that is good. It may raise the tmperature a few degrees, but that should not be a problem.

And if your filter goes off, it'll take longer for ammonia to build up in a larger tank.

I saw that weather map. Good luck.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I should have specified that I was considering the hand warmers to help keep them warm in their cups if I had to take them out of their tanks. I'll leave them in their five gallons as long as I can.

I'm hoping it doesn't get too bad, but if it does, I feel better knowing I've prepared as best I can. Thank you, Finn and Hallyx.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I know people have used the handwarmers to keep fish warm during shipping. They can work as a temporary solution in an emergency situation. Just keep an eye on things to make sure that the water doesn't get TOO warm.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

do you have a gas stove? If you do you can heat water on the stove and put it in water bottles. Then you can float the bottles in the tank.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Oooooh. Super smart


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have an electric stove. So, while I love that idea, it won't be an option for me.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

How about picking up some bubble wrap? Insulate your tanks with bubble wrap in the event of an outage, then use the towels or whatever around the bubblewrap. This should be an extra nice, thin insulator to help keep heat from escaping.


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

I just went through a 4 day power outage so this is fresh for me. While I was looking around on AquaBid I saw listings for the heat packs sellers use for shipping. Some of them were 60hr packs & only $1.50 or so. I'm probably going to buy some to have in my emergency kit so I know I can handle power outages from now on.

My neighbor came through like a champ with his generator & had Ronin for a sleepover til the power was back on. :smile:


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

So, as usually happens, I worried for nothing. We got a little bit of ice, which was more annoying than anything, and then we ended up with two or three inches of snow, which has already melted for the most part.

Greenapp1es: I like the suggestion, but bubble wrap does not last long in this house. My fiance and I are both a little obsessed with popping it. 

CelticRavens: So glad you had an awesome neighbor who kept Ronin for you during your power outage! I might have to check AquaBid about heat packs because that sounds like a great deal.

Thanks again for the tips, everyone!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm glad everything turned out well!

And LOL - if you have a worry in the future, get the bubble wrap, insulate the tank......and then reward yourself with a huge popping session to celebrate the power coming back on! ;-)


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I like the way you think! ;-) :-D


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Could you take out some water with a cup and put warmer water in the tank every so often? I wish you the best of luck with your buddies!


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

LadyNightraven - I did go ahead & buy the heat packs on Aquabid from Mark of MPV Aquatics. 6 of the 60hr packs was $8.75, shipping was $5.05, so for only $13.80 I'll have peace of mind when we have another power outage.

I'm also planning to keep a couple in the jeep for winter driving. I've never slid off the road or broken down where AAA couldn't find me, but having them handy in my roadtrip kit seems like a good idea now that I know about them.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

CelticRavens said:


> I just went through a 4 day power outage so this is fresh for me. While I was looking around on AquaBid I saw listings for the heat packs sellers use for shipping. Some of them were 60hr packs & only $1.50 or so. I'm probably going to buy some to have in my emergency kit so I know I can handle power outages from now on.
> 
> My neighbor came through like a champ with his generator & had Ronin for a sleepover til the power was back on. :smile:


good to know and ur neighbor is awesome!!!!! I actually have a battery back up station for a computer as my back up. Granted its only for 1-2 hrs but I usually dont lose my power.... but I think i'll def stock on the packs!


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

KaisynKai said:


> good to know and ur neighbor is awesome!!!!! I actually have a battery back up station for a computer as my back up. Granted its only for 1-2 hrs but I usually dont lose my power.... but I think i'll def stock on the packs!


He is awesome & now he's hooked on bettas, too. :-D

Where we are power can drop anytime without warning so I've learned to be prepared; or so I thought. I've only had Ronin since January but as soon as the power dropped I realized I had *no* way to keep him warm. :-( Now I'll be better prepared to take care of him, too.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

CelticRavens said:


> He is awesome & now he's hooked on bettas, too. :-D
> 
> Where we are power can drop anytime without warning so I've learned to be prepared; or so I thought. I've only had Ronin since January but as soon as the power dropped I realized I had *no* way to keep him warm. :-( Now I'll be better prepared to take care of him, too.


it only takes once and then ur ready lol but way to go getting the neighbor hooked glad it all workedout


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Never hurts to be prepared for the worst!


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

KaisynKai - I had nothing to do with it. He & Ronin did some guy bonding I guess. :smile:


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

CelticRavens said:


> KaisynKai - I had nothing to do with it. He & Ronin did some guy bonding I guess. :smile:


maybe Ronin beat him in cards LOL


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

KaisynKai said:


> maybe Ronin beat him in cards LOL


Maybe Ronin let'im win. ;-)


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

CelticRavens said:


> Maybe Ronin let'im win. ;-)


well he did need the heat so its possible:roll:


----------

